# International 444 3 point lift problems



## Fran63 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello everyone my international 444 w/loader 3 point lift arms won't come up. the power steering and loader work fine I've cleaned the suction strainer under the seat checked the fluid level, now it has a clicking sound, almost sounds like a relief valve relieving. has anyone encountered this problem?


----------

